# Greetings my Brothers, from the Golden State!



## Deonrwms (Mar 11, 2013)

Fraternal Greetings to you brothers,

My name is Deon R. Williams, a brother in good standing from Long Beach Lodge 327! I find my travels have brought me to give 3 disting eKnocks, and I have been fou d worthy of entrance. I grew up in Dallas, TX and graduated from Skyline Highschool in 1998, go RAIDERS!!! I found myself leaving the great state of Texas to join the USAF, and thus began to literally travel the world. It was amidst those travels that I found out about Masonry, but never knocked until arriving in Long Beach. I've resided here in California for the past 8 years, selling real estate ever since getting off the plane, and showed the home of a friend, whom after I found to be a brother!

I now find myself a Fellow Craft Mason in line for my 3rd degree. I have toyed with the notion of moving back to the Plano area for years, but I never knew anyone in the area other than my sister & future brother in law. Hopefully through getting to know some of my brothers via this medium that an change and I can come on home...they don't even sell blue Bell I e Cream out here or have Cracker Barrel...the horrors!

Be Well & Travel Light Brethren,

Deon R. Williams :.


----------



## crono782 (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Fort Worth, Texas!

No Blue Bell or Cracker Barrel? Geez, have they discovered fire out there yet?


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy your time on here.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum. I wish you the best of luck in your Masonic journey.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 14, 2013)

No Blue Bell?  That's un-Am-er-ri-gun!

Welcome brother and get yourself raised at the first opportunity.


Do you know I once had to smuggle Blue Bell back to Louisiana!  Always kept three Coleman freezers with dry ice in the trunk and back seat.  

Those were the days my friend.

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Deonrwms (Mar 23, 2013)

Hahahaha, that is HILARIOUS! You survived the Blue bell Prohibition! I've given my 2nd degree proficiency, so now it's all about "waiting a time with patience". I'll keep ya posted brother!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## Deonrwms (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you Brother Stewart! I'll go online and endure I update my profile later today


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## cog41 (Mar 25, 2013)

A late Greetings from East Texas.


----------



## Deonrwms (Mar 25, 2013)

Better late than never my brother


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 25, 2013)

No Cracker Barrel.  I remember that from my years in California.

How's about we trade you some Cracker Barrel franchises for some In-N-Out Burgers or even some Yoshinoya Beef Bowl franchises?


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## crono782 (Mar 25, 2013)

We've got in-n-out now!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 26, 2013)

crono782 said:


> We've got in-n-out now!



Dallas gets In-N-Out and Baja Fresh.  Only 3-4 hours from San Antonio!


----------



## Deonrwms (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol, just like home Cali! Ought to make my eventual transition back home smooth!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Forums...........which Lodge do you hail from?


----------



## Deonrwms (Mar 26, 2013)

@Towerbuilder7, I hele from Long Beach Lodge #327, LB California brother. And yourself?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brother. There is a lot of knowledgeable Brothers here to help with your journey.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hail from Bayou City Lodge #228, Prince Hall Affiliation (PHA), Houston, Texas...............


----------

